# A finish question



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

How would I create the finish on Slash Appetite Les Paul? I know the most important part of the finish is the complexity and look of the Flame Maple but how can I recreate such a nice Finish?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Maybe (guessing) a black stain wiped on then wiped off. Than an amber/ brown mix applied then clear coated.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Thanks I really need this I am actually making a Replica of the Guitar that Derrig had made which is known as the "AFD" Les Paul. The burst is actually called Hunterburst since named after Steve Hunter the Guitarist formerly with Alice Cooper. The finish is actually so elegant but it screams Rock N' Roll.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

This may help 

How to Create a Sunburst Finish - Fine Woodworking Video


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm thinking whether or not to get it professionally finished ebcause I am afraid to mess up.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I'm thinking whether or not to get it professionally finished ebcause I am afraid to mess up.


The difference between a good job and a bad job is sandpaper .... test on scaps of the same wood. You can get a good job with spray cans of lacquer. Richeleau Martin is the best place for spray cans.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Can you also tell me is that Quilt of Flame and if it is Both how to I get wood like that like that?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

It's a small pic for these old eyes to see. 
Flame maple 
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSxnEZ73wS6lq6RhKUo9eQDXuOORPWQScd8gYsaVbthVoUAWmSM
Quilt 
http://olivercustomfurniture.com/photos/wood10.jpg

Don't know the Ottawa market very well. There is a seller in BC that ebays some nice pieces of big leaf flame maple. Check around though because it's not like there aren't any maple trees in Ottawa. Also ask at Lee Valley. Keep your eye on Kijiji .. lots of bandsaw mills around and guys selling stuff off their lots. But if you do that invest in a moisture metre
hard wood lumber - Ottawa Tools & Hardware For Sale - Kijiji Ottawa Canada.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I honestly can't tell what Grade of Flame the Derrig that Slash has is :O


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

shall we call it figured? Yup that's what they call it 

AAA figured maple top 
http://www.dv247.com/guitars/gibson...es-paul-electric-guitar-appetite-amber--72059

the store
http://www.bowriverwoods.com/Luthie...rstripe-/-Flamed-Maple-Electric-Guitar-Blanks


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

It honestly looks like it has Quilted and Flame maple in it.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> How would I create the finish on Slash Appetite Les Paul? I know the most important part of the finish is the complexity and look of the Flame Maple but how can I recreate such a nice Finish?


You would have to experiment with this before you tried it on your guitar but awhile back I saw a show on TV about getting a high gloss mirror finish on furniture. The secret was applying boiled linseed oil before the clearcoat. Boiled linseed oil drys completely in a few days and does not stay oily. I can't see why this wouldn't work for guitar bodies also. Good luck


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Kris Derrig (The Maker of Slash's original Les Paul Replica) Actually boiled his Laquer before he applied it onto his Guitars.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Kris Derrig (The Maker of Slash's original Les Paul Replica) Actually boiled his Laquer before he applied it onto his Guitars.


That's interesting. I'm no chemist but I can only guess that boiling must make the lacquer thicker, therefore requiring less coats. Any chemists / guitarists out there with the answer.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Guitar101 said:


> That's interesting. I'm no chemist but I can only guess that boiling must make the lacquer thicker, therefore requiring less coats. Any chemists / guitarists out there with the answer.


Less thinner would be as effective. Too thick would cause orange peel . And lacquer burns into the previous coat so technically it all becomes one coat. Sounds like mumbo jumbo to me.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Kris Derrig (The Maker of Slash's original Les Paul Replica) Actually boiled his Laquer before he applied it onto his Guitars.


Boiling lacquer is VERY dangerous... I think you might be confusing that with heating in a double boiler. You can certainly use a lacquer, un-thinned (and not viscous enough to spray properly at room temp) but warmed up to make it thin enough to spray.

However, they do make a special water jacketed hose, and you circulate hot water through the hose which warms & thins the lacquer as it travels to the gun. Thereby applying a finish with more solids content.

I used a system like this working for one wood shop in my teenage years.

You can put a quart can inside of a gallon can filled with water, warming over a flame-free heating element as well but it is very tricky to get the temp right and still dangerous.

AJC


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Different but similar none the less. I can tell you exactly how I did the finish on this quilted maple guitar if you want and then you can experiment with the colors until you get the shade that you want.








[/IMG]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Warming I can understand... but seeing how the Kris guy isn't around anymore maybe he did boil it ...


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

I mixed it up I ment Heating up the Lacquer not boiling. He died of Cancer not anything related to his Guitar Building.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I mixed it up I ment Heating up the Lacquer not boiling. He died of Cancer not anything related to his Guitar Building.


Dat's better ....


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Lowtones said:


> Different but similar none the less. I can tell you exactly how I did the finish on this quilted maple guitar if you want and then you can experiment with the colors until you get the shade that you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the Finish is alittle Darker than the Finish i'm after but thanks for the offer


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> I think the Finish is alittle Darker than the Finish i'm after but thanks for the offer


 I understand your desire to replicate the color & finish of the Slash guitar and that the color of this guitar is darker than you are looking for. It was the technique of creating the finish that I thought you might be interested in as the color is pretty easy to adjust. However keep in mind that every piece of wood is different and takes the color differently, so getting an exact match is going to be a challenge. I suggest when you find your wood that you get a piece a few inches longer than needed for the top and use the cut offs to experiment on. That way when you get the look you are after it will look the same on the actual guitar. Keep us updated as this is an interesting project.


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

Lowtones said:


> I understand your desire to replicate the color & finish of the Slash guitar and that the color of this guitar is darker than you are looking for. It was the technique of creating the finish that I thought you might be interested in as the color is pretty easy to adjust. However keep in mind that every piece of wood is different and takes the color differently, so getting an exact match is going to be a challenge. I suggest when you find your wood that you get a piece a few inches longer than needed for the top and use the cut offs to experiment on. That way when you get the look you are after it will look the same on the actual guitar. Keep us updated as this is an interesting project.


Don't worry I will keep you guys updated as I am building a replica of the Guitar I already know everything I need to know except for the Finish and Top wood so and I will take a look on how your finishw as made.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Lowtones said:


> Different but similar none the less. I can tell you exactly how I did the finish on this quilted maple guitar if you want and then you can experiment with the colors until you get the shade that you want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang thats hot. I bought my first billet of supposedly master grade quilt, should be here shortly. I hope it is 1/2 as good as that top!

AJC


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

That quilted top is actually thhe most beautiful Top I have ever seen and I was looking through some LP's with quilted tops. I just hope I can find some Flame that is atleast Similar tp Slash's Derrig Les Paul.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Dang thats hot. I bought my first billet of supposedly master grade quilt, should be here shortly. I hope it is 1/2 as good as that top!
> 
> AJC


Ha ha .. I knew it.....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Slash'sSnakepit said:


> Don't worry I will keep you guys updated as I am building a replica of the Guitar I already know everything I need to know except for the Finish and Top wood so and I will take a look on how your finishw as made.


Pitter Patter.. get at her... the internet is waiting


----------



## Slash'sSnakepit (Aug 23, 2010)

shoretyus said:


> Pitter Patter.. get at her... the internet is waiting


I am trying to speed up the proccess :rockon2:


----------

